# I'm having lots of fun with PVC wood



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Lately I’ve begun really getting into PVC wood. Have done several projects this year, big and small, using PVC stock and sheet material, and I think it’s possibilities are endless. Outside I used PVC wood to dramatically transform the look of the deck supports under our sunroom. But it was as much a rescue as it was a facelift, bringing much needed protection against the water that sheets off the curved glass and batters the base of the 4X6 posts.







The "rivets" holding down those "steel plated brackets" are plastic clips for car bumpers. Used PVC wood to fashion a drawer to hide all those F-ing remotes on the coffee table. Started with a track system hung underneath with some double sided tape and kept going from there.







The stuff cuts like butter, shapes easily, handles urethane based putty really well, sands smooth, takes paint beautifully, glues together great and is durable. So I think PVC wood has applications we are only beginning to mine.


----------



## _Ogre (Feb 1, 2013)

can't say i've ever seen pvc material anywhere other than the plumbing department
where are you located that you have this at your disposal?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*What is PVC wood?*

https://www.google.com/search?client=firefox-b-1-d&sxsrf=ALeKk03wHp-pfdhf3_RnTvoqRKnGz4MlSw%3A1601146403388&ei=I45vX46WF5i-tAaA-pvIBw&q=what+is+pvc+wood%3F&oq=what+is+pvc+wood%3F&gs_lcp=CgZwc3ktYWIQAzIGCAAQFhAeMgYIABAWEB4yBggAEBYQHjIGCAAQFhAeMgYIABAWEB4yBggAEBYQHjoECAAQRzoECCMQJzoFCAAQkQI6AggAOggIABCxAxCDAToFCAAQsQM6CAgAELEDEJECUMzdAViQmQJg_6oCaAFwAngAgAGeEYgBwz2SAQs0LjUuNC0xLjktM5gBAKABAaoBB2d3cy13aXrIAQjAAQE&sclient=psy-ab&ved=0ahUKEwjOs-2Uv4fsAhUYH80KHQD9BnkQ4dUDCAw&uact=5

https://www.lowes.com/pd/AZEK-Actua...60DSEime6vndulgAFNkaAi6ZEALw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds

https://tekrabuilders.com/pros-and-cons-of-pvc-trim/


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jul 4, 2018)

PVC boards are in the lumber department, trim section.
it is not called "PVC Wood" it is just plain PVC board or PVC Foam Board.
the down side (for me is the junky "dust" that it produces).
on power tools, it creates static electricity that clings to everything.
the upside is it never rots - an excellent choice for exterior projects.
but - it is not UV tolerant so it must be painted, in most cases.
most that I have seen is smooth all 4 sides.
some of the smaller, 1x4 & 1x6 boards are wood textured on one side, smooth on the other.









.


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

_Ogre said:


> can't say i've ever seen pvc material anywhere other than the plumbing department
> where are you located that you have this at your disposal?


In our area, one of the newest Home Depots that opened almost 2 years ago has the best variety of PVC sheet goods. (Not all H-D stores carrying it). It and Lowe's have a great supply of PVC lumber in the classic dimensions. H-D has 4'X8' sheets in 1/2" (imagine the potential). Other dimensions include sizes as big as 3/4"X2'X4' sheets, same thing in a 1/4" thickness. I expect the next time I head to H-D they'll be carrying 3/4" in the 4'X8' size, so clearly demand is growing. H-D's sheets didn't start arriving till after I started the deck make-over. So I had to do some laminating I could have avoided.







PVC sheet goods I'm predicting will become a big favorite as word spreads about its versatility. Simple shelving repairs show its potential. This 1/2" thickness of PVC in my shop was a perfect fit.







And when it came to cleaning up behind the crew that replaced our old mini-split this summer, PVC wood helped save the day. With no access behind the wall like I had 12 years ago during a remodel, there was no avoiding a visible channel of conduit for the copper lines this time. Some quickly fabricated parts using PVC wood helped tie in the old chase and blend in the “modified” chair rail.





















PVC wood is handy stuff. It will never replace wood, of course, but where durability is the goal, especially outdoors, under sinks, where paint and solvents are stored and drawers, it can't be beat.


----------



## B Coll (Nov 2, 2019)

Absolutely correct. I work for a new home builder. We use this for exterior trim such as mullions between windows and toe kicks beneath entry and slider doors. We also use it to wrap porch posts.


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

B Coll said:


> Absolutely correct. I work for a new home builder. We use this for exterior trim such as mullions between windows and toe kicks beneath entry and slider doors. We also use it to wrap porch posts.


Glad to hear it. Before posting I looked high and low and could hardly find anything of consequence on PVC wood. About 10 years ago, when the stuff started showing up in the big box stores, I cut a small piece of trim to stop a nagging leak issue. At deck level, against the metal channels holding a glass panel to our sunroom, wood trim of any kind always rotted no matter the grade or amount of caulk I'd use. Never had a problem since. That's when I knew PVC wood was here to stay.


----------



## Jar944_2 (Oct 30, 2020)

Cellular pvc is reasonable stuff to work with. It certainly makes a mess if you are cutting it w/o dust collection. At least locally its available it 4x8 sheets and trim boards from 1/2" to 1&1/2" thickness. Azek, Versatex, Veranda(home depot) are all common. Im sure there are a bunch of others.


----------



## Nowthatumentionit (Aug 8, 2020)

Boy, that is some nice work. Fits like a glove -- a perfect application. That's what I like about PVC wood. As long as it's not structural, the stuff can be used to make just about anything.


----------

